# New colours on the grill, what do we think?



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Put the ///M colours on the grill, what do people think of it as im in 2 minds


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks alright, would look smarter with a clean plate I think though


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I like them need black grills myself tbh


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Not for me mate but I am 45 and balding so what do I know lol


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Simz said:


> Not for me mate but I am 45 and balding so what do I know lol


^ I'm with him, but 46 and bald already  :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

seen a few around us with these on, not to keen myself makes the grill look cheap. sorry


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Amount of cars I'm seeing pop up with these is ridiculous lol

I think they make the car look tacky personally


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You'll will be appearing on a why do people badge their cars or pretend it's something it's not thread soon.

Also the badly/illegally altered registrations plate thread too.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Is it a real M series or a pretend one?


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

real m sport


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kriminal said:


> ^ I'm with him, but 46 and bald already  :thumb:


I am just bald :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like it but I think it's better suited to a darker coloured car.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I really like it. I've seen it done with the colours of the German flag too which was very nice. It's nice and subtle. 

Cooks


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Just about understandable on an M car, a bit tragic on something that's not. A bit like the M badges everyone used to stick on the front grilles.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Hmm i don't really like it - just looks sort of odd, cant really put my finger on why though. I thinks its just the colours clashing against the colour of the car


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

angel1449 said:


> real m sport


So its not a real M car.

Looks tacky, Something the 17 year old kids do along with those that stick M/AMG etc badges on poverty spec models.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

-Jamie- said:


> So its not a real M car.
> 
> Looks tacky, Something the 17 year old kids do along with those that stick M/AMG etc badges on poverty spec models.


M-sport is the factory trim spec similar to Audi with their s-line. Yes there are lots (including my 520d m-sport ) but its not the same as sticking on an AMG/RS etc badge on......and don't think Angel meant that with the response.

Only m-sport badging mine came with and I think OPs may be the same is factory spec.

I personally don't like the coloured grill slats but each to their own :thumb:


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

Sorry not a fan of the grill, I like the OEM+ look with the black kidneys though. The plate also is one of my pet hates, although you haven't used dodgy screw-heads so I suppose that's something. Nice car though :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

I like subtle little changes on cars that make them different from everyone else's, not everyone will like em that's life its no biggy no badges, body kit, dump valve or graphics.

plates are also a pet hate just clean and tidy for me


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Welli guess we all cant like the same thing, the stripes im still in two minds over so might go soon, the plate i love though so thats definitely a stayer


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I am just bald :lol:


Oh god! It's contagious! 45 (46 in a fortnight) and going bald rapidly!:thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

angel1449 said:


> Welli guess we all cant like the same thing, the stripes im still in two minds over so might go soon, the plate i love though so thats definitely a stayer


Hmm guess you can keep it on unless some copper sees it and decides he's having a bad day lol :lol:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

angel1449 said:


> Welli guess we all cant like the same thing, the stripes im still in two minds over so might go soon, the plate i love though so thats definitely a stayer


Would drive me made having the blue country symbols down the side making the lettering off centre :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

It's a bit.... tacky imho. Even on an M car it would be. Don't really like the ENG on the plates either, saw a scot version of that on a megane and just wondered why.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Not my cup of tea but its your car and if you like them thats all that matters, it would be a boring world if we all liked the same thing


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Not for me


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

No, looks Halfords


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

think the stripes will be off tomorrow, plate stays though lol


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Fair play mate. Just the black grills on their own will look a million times better - more stealth :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Agreed stealth all the way lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Simz said:


> Agreed stealth all the way lol


No need to use your front door, just hop out of your front window and straight in to your Beema.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I think on an M Sport it's ok...just about, as that's not just a trim level, you do get a bit more.

It's different, subtle, I quite like the black grilles.

Now M Sports come with side flashes it seems to be ok for anyone to rebadge the back. That's getting annoying.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> No need to use your front door, just hop out of your front window and straight in to your Beema.


What car ? I can only see an empty driveway


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Clancy said:


> What car ? I can only see an empty driveway


Not sure I follow you Clancy


----------



## gpf1973 (Dec 3, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Not sure I follow you Clancy


Think he's following the stealth theme. As in not being able to see the car.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Think he has a name


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

gpf1973 said:


> Think he's following the stealth theme. As in not being able to see the car.


Oh right, I get it


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Simz said:


> Think he has a name


Oh dear I seem  again.


----------



## gpf1973 (Dec 3, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Oh dear I seem  again.


I belive Simz is referring to my post not using Clancy's name in it.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry gents it's a pet hate of mine, forgive me.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

gpf1973 said:


> I belive Simz is referring to my post not using Clancy's name in it.


Oh deer, been corrected again


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

No to the colours on the grill. I think the standard silver grill looks better on your coloured car to be fair.

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110188


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Not my cuppa : although I'm on the fence !  I looked for a tricolor badge for my E30 318is, I didn't really want the "M" but could only find crappy looking stickers, so I got a tri-color badge with the chrome M on, I was originally going to cut the M off ! just leaving the tri color stripes which lie at an angle like / / / 
I think its about 7 - 8 cm long, and 3cm or so high,with the M taking up about half that, so I'd have about a 4 cm badge on the grill ?? quite discreet really. 

I haven't put it on yet, but I'm thinking I may just leave the M on, you do see these tri-color M badges on most Sport E30's + most other "Sport" B em's - this doesn't denote its an "M" car ! - my car for instance has lower and stiffer springs similar to the E30 M3, so it's not exactly criminal to put an "M Sport" badge on ?? is it ?

OP - as I said, I'm on the fence about them, seen a few around, I suppose it'll grow on me ?
But, main thing is, if you like em, then thats fine


----------

